# Need Lasagna Recipe for 10 x 13 pan



## milford (Apr 4, 2017)

I just got a new 10 x 13 lasagna pan. 

https://www.amazon.com/casaWare-Cer...=UTF8&qid=1491361144&sr=1-7&keywords=casaware

Now, I can't find any recipes specific to a 10 x 13 pan. Everything is 9 x 13.  I know a 10 x 13 pan will require a little bit more ingredients than a regular pan. If I use a recipe for the 9 x 13, I might run out of ingredients.

So... Does anyone have any lasagna recipes specific for a 10 x 13 pan?


----------



## blissful (Apr 4, 2017)

You have a pan that has 1 inch by 13 inches of 'no recipe', this space might be 1 inch tall or 2 inches tall. If it is 1 inch, then you have 13 cubic inches of 'no recipe', if it is 2 inches, then you have 26 cubic inches of 'no recipe'.

A cup is 14.4 cubic inches. So let's say your recipe needs almost 2 inches tall of 'no recipe multiplied by the 13 cubic inches of length and width. You need about 26 cubic inches, just less than 2 cups of 'no recipe'.

If it were me, and I have no recipe, I'd add 2 extra lasagna noodles, 1/2 cup shredded cheese and a cup more of meat tomato sauce to your best recipe. No one will notice.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 4, 2017)

I wouldn't overthink it.  I just slop whatever I have into whatever pan I have available.  An extra noodle or two and a bit more sauce might be all you need.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 5, 2017)

I agree with Dawg, if you have a little extra sauce and cheese available, it should work out. Maybe use one or two extra noodles if you want it tight together though you will probably have to cut to fit.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 5, 2017)

I wouldn't over think it either.  Just wing it for a little more ingredients. The last time I did a lasagna it was in a* loaf pan* and cut the 9X13 recipe by half. It made for a pretty and nice tall lasagna for the two of us.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 5, 2017)

I agree with the others, just do it!

Julia Child - _“The only real stumbling block is fear of failure. In cooking you’ve got to have a what-the-hell attitude.”_


----------



## Addie (Apr 5, 2017)

I have just one tip for you.

Alternate the direction of laying the noodles in the pan. It helps the noodles to keep from sliding around when you go to cut into it. Even if you have to cut the noodles that are laid across the pan. You can use those cutoffs to fill in spaces.

Don't overthink it. Just do it and it will turn out fine.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 5, 2017)

Dawgluver said:


> I wouldn't overthink it. I just slop whatever I have into whatever pan I have available. An extra noodle or two and a bit more sauce might be all you need.


 

This.  

Lasagna is forgiving


----------



## milford (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 5, 2017)

Ditto for not overthinking it.  The only real recommendation I can offer is that the pan is deep enough.  You don't want it to be overfilled.  I looked at the pan and it's a bit shallower than the one I use, but you can adjust.

A 1-inch discrepancy isn't anything to worry about IMHO.  Just enjoy your lasagna.


----------



## Janet H (Apr 5, 2017)

Try this recipe: How To Make Lasagna | Kitchn

I've had good luck with it.  You can add a few extra noodles or some additional 'stuffing' to bulk it up if needed.


----------



## Addie (Apr 9, 2017)

Sometime companies will stretch their measurements. It is possible that they are saying without your knowledge, that the extra inch is on the outside. Not the inside. If the bottom of your pan is rounded so that there are no real corners, then measure it yourself. See what your figures are. 

The size of the pan is not the most important thing. The recipe is. Just go for it. Any noodles left over, cut them to fit in the extra space if there is any. You are over thinking this and creating a problem when there isn't any.


----------

